# RGSEast - a cold day for running trains



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

We got together at Rog's RGSEast for his annual birthday bash (couldn't fit all the candles on his birthday cake, before you ask how old.)  It was a chilly 35 degrees with a weak and watery sun.  I took my FWRR/Ruby to test the burner (see the comments and pic in the live steam forum.)










Rog had his new Bachmann K-27 and several cases of the new Accucraft J&S coaches, which we all admired.










You'll note that the steam is blowing forwards on this pic - you get good steam plumes in January...










...and occasionally a bit of ice forms, as here.  I had pre-heated the distilled water before filling the boiler, and I used the rest to occcasionally sprinkle the gas tank in order to persuade the butane/propane mix to flow.  It froze as the gas evaporated and cooled the tank!










Jack (Bigdude65)  was there with his pretty little inspection loco and his pipe:


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

WOW, great shots...the Ruby and Inspection Loco are Sweet! 

Chilly here to, but we stayed in! 

thanks for posting! 

cale


----------

